# magnetic led light



## gonzo (Mar 17, 2017)

Here is a 30 led light I got for my mill.
It has a magnetic base and works quite well.
You can find them on e-bay at
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-Led-Sewi...185706?hash=item58b33c266a:g:k9YAAOSwQItT2bOi
I added a piece of  acrylic to keep the cutting out of it.


----------



## brino (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey Gonzo,

That looks great.
Is the gooseneck tight enough to support the light exactly where you put it?

I find I'm fighting with my little home-made light on the drill press........of course I'm using cheap knock-off coolant hose for the neck.
my build was here:
http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/...in-your-shop-today.14637/page-180#post-352374

It seems only one or two sections are loose......I must just try roughening them up to provide some friction.....

-brino


----------



## gonzo (Mar 17, 2017)

brino said:


> Hey Gonzo,
> 
> That looks great.
> Is the gooseneck tight enough to support the light exactly where you put it?
> ...


So far it is just r


----------



## gonzo (Mar 17, 2017)

gonzo said:


> t r


So far it is working in the perfect tight enough range.
And it's hard to beat at the price.


----------



## brino (Mar 17, 2017)

gonzo said:


> And it's hard to beat at the price.


.......except for the USD $18 shipping to Canada!


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 17, 2017)

I had eyed that exact light on ebay.

I have been a little unhappy with LED's for detail work. For some reason , they don't give the same detail that incandescent does. Both flashlights, and led bulbs in standard AC. I do use them above my tools, but I did notice that when I put in a regular incandescent, that I saw more detail.  Not sure why.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 17, 2017)

I bought 3 of them last year and I have 2 in the shop for the Mill and wife snagged one for her office.
Work great and flex neck holds tight bends with no problem.
I put one back under the head on the G0704 pointing down next to spindle.
I like the switch on the head so you can turn it on and off easy.


----------



## mikey (Mar 17, 2017)

I have two of these: http://woodturnerswonders.com/products/aurora-lathe-lamp

No, not cheap but they work really well. The LED is rated for 100,000 hours and all connections are soldered. The magnet is quite strong and the lighting is white, bright and consistent. The flex arm is really solid - no shaking when sitting on my lathe. I have one on my mill and the arm doesn't vibrate on that machine, either. The best thing is that the LED is cool, unlike Halogen bulbs. Just an option; I got tired of cheap lights.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 17, 2017)

mikey said:


> I have two of these: http://woodturnerswonders.com/products/aurora-lathe-lamp
> 
> No, not cheap but they work really well. The LED is rated for 100,000 hours and all connections are soldered. The magnet is quite strong and the lighting is white, bright and consistent. The flex arm is really solid - no shaking when sitting on my lathe. I have one on my mill and the arm doesn't vibrate on that machine, either. The best thing is that the LED is cool, unlike Halogen bulbs. Just an option; I got tired of cheap lights.



That just looks like a regular lamp with a mini led insert (conversion from halogen)  Very pricey


----------



## mikey (Mar 17, 2017)

woochucker said:


> That just looks like a regular lamp with a mini led insert (conversion from halogen)  Very pricey



No, its not. Its a heavy duty lamp with a soldered in LED. Check the reviews.


----------



## gonzo (Mar 17, 2017)

brino said:


> .......except for the USD $18 shipping to Canada!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sewing-Mach...081154?hash=item5d634f0382:g:Lw8AAOSwNSxU9fHa

Here is one postage free.


----------



## ndnchf (Mar 17, 2017)

These are great lamps - I have 3 of them. One on my WT900 drill press, one on my 12" Atlas lathe and one over my tool box. Well worth the money.


----------



## brino (Mar 17, 2017)

gonzo said:


> Here is one postage free.



Thanks for trying, but I see it as USD $9.50 shipping, it must be location based.
-brino


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 18, 2017)

mikey said:


> I have two of these: http://woodturnerswonders.com/products/aurora-lathe-lamp
> 
> No, not cheap but they work really well. The LED is rated for 100,000 hours and all connections are soldered. The magnet is quite strong and the lighting is white, bright and consistent. The flex arm is really solid - no shaking when sitting on my lathe. I have one on my mill and the arm doesn't vibrate on that machine, either. The best thing is that the LED is cool, unlike Halogen bulbs. Just an option; I got tired of cheap lights.


Mike, I am with you.  I have one of these and it has been robbed from my wood lathe and moved to the mill.  I am going to buy a replacement soon!   Expensive, yes but top shelf.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 18, 2017)

Here's a cheaper one straight from Shen Zhen China. $6.50 USD plus $.99 shipping but it'll take 3 months to get here.:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/401147632978?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## gonzo (Mar 19, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Here's a cheaper one straight from Shen Zhen China. $6.50 USD plus $.99 shipping but it'll take 3 months to get here.:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/401147632978?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Careful, this one only has 20 leds instead of 30.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 27, 2017)

gonzo said:


> Here is a 30 led light I got for my mill.
> It has a magnetic base and works quite well.
> You can find them on e-bay at
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-Led-Sewi...185706?hash=item58b33c266a:g:k9YAAOSwQItT2bOi
> I added a piece of  acrylic to keep the cutting out of it.



Great call @gonzo, thank  you for sharing.  

I ordered a couple of those on Friday morning and they just came in today (Monday), USPS.  Amazing delivery time.  Seem to be well constructed and have a very strong magnet. The cord is long enough that it reaches the quad accessory receptacle on the back of my machine.  Exactly the right size and design to fit my machine.  




Here one is on the mill.  Not shown is the shield I put on it to keep the chips out, a small ziploc bag.   Comes with the light  We'll see how that works out.



With the the shop lights off



With the shop lights on, LED on.  Almost perfect backlighting. I'm happy with it. 



With the LED light off


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 23, 2017)

gonzo said:


> Here is a 30 led light I got for my mill.
> It has a magnetic base and works quite well.
> You can find them on e-bay at
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-Led-Sewi...185706?hash=item58b33c266a:g:k9YAAOSwQItT2bOi
> ...



Gonzo, How long is the goosneck, and if you wanted to have it straight out, will it hold, or will it droop.  I need to do something and even though I am less than happy with my leds , I may give these a try.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 23, 2017)

I bought 2 of these.  The gooseneck is about 10 inches.  Very stiff, stays exactly where you put it at any angle.  Seems to be a high quality light.  See my post above. ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## gonzo (Apr 24, 2017)

woochucker said:


> Gonzo, How long is the goosneck, and if you wanted to have it straight out, will it hold, or will it droop.  I need to do something and even though I am less than happy with my leds , I may give these a try.


The goose neck  remains quite stiff. It measures 7.5 inches.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 24, 2017)

I just received mine ,only took 20 days from China!  I'll be attaching it to my mini mill,  it is small enough to look like it is a part of the mill albeit the cheapest part.
This LED light couldn't have been made any cheaper.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 24, 2017)

woochucker said:


> I had eyed that exact light on ebay.
> 
> I have been a little unhappy with LED's for detail work. For some reason , they don't give the same detail that incandescent does. Both flashlights, and led bulbs in standard AC. I do use them above my tools, but I did notice that when I put in a regular incandescent, that I saw more detail.  Not sure why.


Thus is possibly because white LED's are not full spectrum devices.  White LED's are actually a fluorescent device, incorporating a phosphor much like conventional fluorescent lamps but where the excitation comes from a blue-violet led instead of a mercury vapor discharge.  

LED's have a narrow emission in the far blue region of the spectrum but the human eye is not very sensitive at that wavelength.   They have relatively low emission in the cyan and red areas of the spectrum.  In contrast an incandescent lamp has 

The human eye is most sensitive at 540 nm but as I recall, details are best observed closer to the blue end of the spectrum at the region of the spectrum where emissions are lowest.  

I would suggest looking for warm white LED's rather than the cool white or neutral white for a more balanced spectrum.  Here is a comparison of the different types of white LED's, courtesy of Cree.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 24, 2017)

Also I believe the LED lamp manufacturers just use a full wave rectifier but little or no filtering caps so there is a little flicker at 120 hertz.
When you flick your eyes back and forth it's subtly annoying-  I find it tires my eyes, more so than the "hole" in the spectrum.  Some car tail lights are like that too.
MS
ps Maybe some phosphor-based LEDs have more persistence than others? Not a spec you're gonna find on the box. LOL


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 24, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Also I believe the LED lamp manufacturers just use a full wave rectifier but little or no filtering caps so there is a little flicker at 120 hertz.
> When you flick your eyes back and forth it's subtly annoying-  I find it tires my eyes, more so than the "hole" in the spectrum.  Some car tail lights are like that too.
> MS
> ps Maybe some phosphor-based LEDs have more persistence than others? Not a spec you're gonna find on the box. LOL



I see the flickering outside when it's foggy or raining.  The droplets are strobe stopped. So you can tell it's on/off/on/off.


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 3, 2018)

Bought 6... So far I like them....


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 3, 2018)

Those are cool but I prefer "halo eye" led rings mounted on the quill of my RF30. Here's some quick pics off the net of a similar setup. Mines much cleaner as I just used dual sides tape to stick it to the quill. I like it because there's no shadows.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## gzoerner (Nov 3, 2018)

This is a little off topic, but I just bought an LED shop light from Harbor Freight.  They had it for $19.99 with a coupon a couple of weeks ago.
It's great.  Very bright and well made of extruded aluminum.  Even with a 20% coupon it's a good deal.

https://www.harborfreight.com/4-ft-led-hanging-shop-light-64410.html

Glen


----------



## whitmore (Nov 3, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> I had eyed that exact light on ebay.
> 
> I have been a little unhappy with LED's for detail work. For some reason , they don't give the same detail that incandescent does.



There's a good reason for that: like fluorescents, diffuse illumination from a panel of LEDs doesn't cast a sharp shadow.    Single-point
lighting, lika a halogen desk lamp, is better for textures and details because the shadow line gives good contrast.   Spot lighting
from a distance is the ideal situation; maybe try an old slide projector focused on the work surface.

Last eclipse, when the sun was narrowed to a sliver, the apparent texture of a grass lawn was just surreal: it looked like a Photoshop
sharpening filter was applied.


----------

